# New female member



## jo.anne

Hello everyone!

I have been here since a couple of months, doing a lot of reading first.

Decided to join (thanks to my brother) and come back to gym and zumba/fitness/abt classes after health problems.

Hope to get tips on a diet and working on strenght for skinny girls. Cheers!


----------



## Milky

Bonjourno...

Expect 35 pages of welcome !

Is you brother a member on here then ?


----------



## lxm

welcome to the forum...

Remember get a journal up so you can keep track of your diet/lifts/ before & current pictures etc...


----------



## andyhuggins

OOOOOH young lady LOL. Just joking welocome hope u enjoy the forum.


----------



## jo.anne

Milky said:


> Bonjourno...
> 
> Expect 35 pages of welcome !
> 
> Is you brother a member on here then ?


Yes, he is and encouraged me to become a member too.

Unfortunatelly I couldn't find any posts with information about

troubles with avatar. It has the right size and weight but still cannot upload it.


----------



## Fatstuff

Welcome, who's ur bro?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

In before the stampede

Welcome by the way


----------



## Madoxx

Welcome


----------



## AK-26

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## TG123

in for 80 pages


----------



## Queenie

Yay another girl lol. Welcome


----------



## 25434

Hullo....


----------



## jon1

welcome


----------



## Fieryfilly

another girl , welcome, look out guys, safety in numbers lol


----------



## WilsonR6

I think the only reason I opened this thread is because of the stupidly high levels of testosterone in my blood

Welcome nonetheless


----------



## Northern Lass

Welcome, ignore all the weird fellas on here lol (joking)


----------



## lolik

hello and welcome


----------



## ditz

Yo


----------



## infernal0988

welcome hope you stay & learn what you can


----------



## jo.anne

@Fieryfilly as you're into motorbikes... I would love to ride a motorbike but I think I need a lot of leg strenght to balance the bike.

Could you tell me which muscles do you use/need to be strong? If you drop the bike is it possible for you to lift it back on its wheels with only help of a good technique and own strenght?


----------



## JaneN40

RXQueenie said:


> Yay another girl lol. Welcome


Welcome!


----------



## Uriel

jo.anne said:


> Fieryfilly as you're into motorbikes... I would love to ride a motorbike but I think I need a lot of leg strenght to balance the bike.
> 
> Could you tell me which muscles do you use/need to be strong? If you drop the bike is it possible for you to lift it back on its wheels with only help of a good technique and own strenght?


hi - doing a wheelie on a modern bike needs no strength...just yank open the fun handle on the right and if its a bit weedy, flick the clutch//////////////need a few minerals the first few times lol


----------



## zack amin

welcome


----------



## WilsonR6

jo.anne said:


> @Fieryfilly as you're into motorbikes... I would love to ride a motorbike but I think I need a lot of leg strenght to balance the bike.
> 
> Could you tell me which muscles do you use/need to be strong? If you drop the bike is it possible for you to lift it back on its wheels with only help of a good technique and own strenght?


You don't need much strength to balance a bike at all

I had an R6 which was 170kgsish and unless you take it past the point of no return it's easy as anything to hold up

Then again I am male..

Depending on the bike it can be hard, but I managed to pick up the R6 on its side and I'm not big or string by anyones standards

I've seen women rides Hayabusa's, which have got to be like 200kg they're HUGE and an 80(if not older) year old man riding an MV Augusta F4 with relative ease


----------



## RearDeltsBrah

Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


----------



## dipdabs

Yay another girl, welcome! I just hope you aren't crazy!


----------



## vetran

RearDeltsBrah said:


> *Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> your a fckn freak mate


----------



## ciggy

RearDeltsBrah said:


> Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


Take it you bn single a while? "Ya no wot I'm sayin"?


----------



## dipdabs

ciggy said:


> Take it you bn single a while? "Ya no wot I'm sayin"?


He's posted it in the hodgson thread aswell. Troll.


----------



## ciggy

Some people r ****ed seriously I don't no what goes through there heads :banghead:


----------



## Ragnar

RearDeltsBrah said:


> Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


I hope you aren't her brother


----------



## Ragnar

Oh and welcome!


----------



## BetterThanYou

Lee Maggs said:


> Hodgeson?? /Ts23??


cold, cold


----------



## Hartman

RearDeltsBrah said:


> Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


You can't be ****ing serious?! Haha

Op, hello and welcome!


----------



## Lou Lou

Hiya


----------



## TELBOR

RearDeltsBrah said:


> Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


Is this you scoobs?


----------



## Queenie

RearDeltsBrah said:


> Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


Lol - I love this!!


----------



## Oscars

Welcome, you picked a good forum


----------



## RearDeltsBrah

RXQueenie said:


> Lol - I love this!!


see everyone, bitches love black guys. just reeled her in lads.

all you boys hatin on my speach, now who's rolling in the pussy, know what im sayin? im bout to clap this shawtys cheeks whilst we sip on some of this henney and grey goose.

hola at me queenie

know what im sayin?


----------



## Fatstuff

RearDeltsBrah said:


> see everyone, bitches love black guys. just reeled her in lads.
> 
> all you boys hatin on my speach, now who's rolling in the pussy, know what im sayin? im bout to clap this shawtys cheeks whilst we sip on some of this henney and grey goose.
> 
> hola at me queenie
> 
> know what im sayin?


get red much??


----------



## Greenspin

RearDeltsBrah said:


> see everyone, bitches love black guys. just reeled her in lads.
> 
> all you boys hatin on my speach, now who's rolling in the pussy, know what im sayin? im bout to clap this shawtys cheeks whilst we sip on some of this henney and grey goose.
> 
> hola at me queenie
> 
> know what im sayin?


So you haven't met @Incredible Bulk have you, pmsl.


----------



## dipdabs

Greenspin said:


> So you haven't met @Incredible Bulk have you, pmsl.


Definitely not haha


----------



## Queenie

I don't know what shawty or henney is


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> I don't know what shawty or henney is


i'm guessing its illiterate for hennessy


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

RearDeltsBrah said:


> see everyone, bitches love black guys. just reeled her in lads.
> 
> all you boys hatin on my speach, now who's rolling in the pussy, know what im sayin? im bout to clap this shawtys cheeks whilst we sip on some of this henney and grey goose.
> 
> hola at me queenie
> 
> know what im sayin?


Can you afford Henny or grey goose? I'm sure you could stretch to alize...by the way if you really are black and you talk like you came from a boyz n the hood set when you really are from clapham b*tch slap your self


----------



## RearDeltsBrah

Greenspin said:


> So you haven't met @Incredible Bulk have you, pmsl.


me and bulk be passin queenie round like a joint, he'll usually clap dem cheeks monday-wednesday, then we'll spit roast on thurs, followed by me clappin cheeks fri-sun. know what im sayin? queenie just hola'd at me through pm sayin she wants to move the spit roast to thursday, but i was just like "bitch please i already stocked up on crystal and grey goose for wednesday you know what im sayin?"

got to keep shawty on her toes or she'll move on to the next brother

you know what im sayin


----------



## eezy1

ahh Alize brings back some good memories


----------



## TG123

YummyMummy said:


> ignore all the weird fellas on here


then there'd be no one left to talk to


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Lmfao, you know when you've got a keeper when even the trolls want to clap dem cheeks


----------



## Raptor

Incredible Bulk said:


> Lmfao, you know when you've got a keeper when even the trolls want to clap dem cheeks


Lol would be such comedy to see the reaction of a girl if you said "come here shorty n lemme clap dem cheekz" :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Ha ha got Q asking what hennesy is so its working lol


----------



## Queenie

Incredible Bulk said:


> Ha ha got Q asking what hennesy is so its working lol


(Still don't know what it is...)


----------



## Huntingground

http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-1733.aspx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

You'll find out fri sat sun


----------



## Huntingground

Queenie, that is the good stuff, XO is special stuff


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Hennessy black is even better


----------



## TG123

@RearDeltsBrah = hero


----------



## Simon01

Welcome


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Simon01 said:


> Welcome


Who to rear delts queenie or op?


----------



## dipdabs

And shawty is just a word instead of babe mainly used by people from the ghetto.. Or think they're from the ghetto


----------



## TG123

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Who to rear delts queenie or op?


lol Op hasn't posted in a while

got one look at us lot and fckued off


----------



## eezy1

fcuk henny. someone pass the courvoisier :tongue:


----------



## Simon01

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Who to rear delts queenie or op?


OP, Welcome Jo.Anne


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

eezy1 said:


> fcuk henny. someone pass the courvoisier :tongue:


Sure have some spiced rum too my man


----------



## TG123

dipdabs said:


> And shawty is just a word instead of babe mainly used by people from the ghetto.. Or think they're from the ghetto


I've never heard any english person use this word tbh

although i'm just on the wrong side of 30 now so if todays 13 years olds are saying it instead of bird, babe, missus etc then i stand corrected

did anyone else use to say " beanie" in the 90's for a girl or was that just where i was from? we'd always say "let's go chirps some beanies" lol

i miss the 90's :no:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

My size, and gyal used far too many times lol


----------



## eezy1

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Sure have some spiced rum too my man


Ackees bar FTW


----------



## jake87

its all about sipping on a 40


----------



## Huntingground

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Hennessy black is even better


Never had it, it is more expensive than XO?


----------



## TG123

eezy1 said:


> fcuk henny. someone pass the courvoisier :tongue:


remy martin :thumb:

I used to go out with some bird who loved brandy and champagne and she used to go mad that i'd destroy expensive remy martin with coke lol she used to get so p1ssed off it was funny, used to bang on and on about how it was too nice to have with coke and that i should just go and buy a bottle of cheap stuff if i was gonna put coke in it, in the end i just used to do it to p1ss her off


----------



## PaulB

Another welcome thread that could reach 86 pages....Keep trolling Reardeltwotsyourface lol

Oh and welcome OP


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

eezy1 said:


> Ackees bar FTW


Yooo not only we got yak up in here we got Jamaican patties, curried goat stew and sweet bread!!


----------



## DoIEvenLift

:clap:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

Huntingground said:


> Never had it, it is more expensive than XO?


F*ck no XO is too far dear for me :lol:


----------



## eezy1

TG123 said:


> remy martin :thumb:
> 
> I used to go out with some bird who loved brandy and champagne and she used to go mad that i'd destroy expensive remy martin with coke lol she used to get so p1ssed off it was funny, used to bang on and on about how it was too nice to have with coke and that i should just go and buy a bottle of cheap stuff if i was gonna put coke in it, in the end i just used to do it to p1ss her off


lol i got tricked into drinking a glass mixed with fanta by this girl once. i puked 5 mins later. she ended up having to clean it up tho :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

jo.anne said:


> Yes, he is and encouraged me to become a member too.
> 
> Unfortunatelly I couldn't find any posts with information about
> 
> troubles with avatar. It has the right size and weight but still cannot upload it.


Hiya doll,

Since nobody else has bothered to try and answer your question I was going to attempt it... but then realised that the post/question makes no sense.....?



RearDeltsBrah said:


> me and bulk be passin queenie round like a joint, he'll usually clap dem cheeks monday-wednesday, then we'll spit roast on thurs, followed by me clappin cheeks fri-sun. know what im sayin? queenie just hola'd at me through pm sayin she wants to move the spit roast to thursday, but i was just like "bitch please i already stocked up on *crystal* and grey goose for wednesday you know what im sayin?"


Um. Its "Cristal"

You know what I'm sayin'?


----------



## eezy1

we need a crate of guiness export and a box of patties inhere


----------



## dipdabs

TG123 said:


> I've never heard any english person use this word tbh
> 
> although i'm just on the wrong side of 30 now so if todays 13 years olds are saying it instead of bird, babe, missus etc then i stand corrected
> 
> did anyone else use to say " beanie" in the 90's for a girl or was that just where i was from? we'd always say "let's go chirps some beanies" lol
> 
> i miss the 90's :no:


Never heard beanie! Shawty I've generally heard come from little Chavs that think they're hard...


----------



## jo.anne

Zara-Leoni said:


> Hiya doll,
> 
> Since nobody else has bothered to try and answer your question I was going to attempt it... but then realised that the post/question makes no sense.....?


Sorry for mixing two subjects in one post. Here you can find my problem with using this account http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/207314-problems-avatar-profile-page.html


----------



## Hartman

TG123 said:


> I've never heard any english person use this word tbh
> 
> although i'm just on the wrong side of 30 now so if todays 13 years olds are saying it instead of bird, babe, missus etc then i stand corrected
> 
> did anyone else use to say " beanie" in the 90's for a girl or was that just where i was from? we'd always say "let's go chirps some beanies" lol
> 
> i miss the 90's :no:


A few of my friends did, and yatie - so much slang used to get thrown around in West London... Prob still.does!... Can't understand a word my nephew says sometimes!


----------



## RearDeltsBrah

Zara-Leoni said:


> Um. Its "Cristal"
> 
> You know what I'm sayin'?


bitch please....

shawty you can keep smiling at me like that but i aint gunna clap dem unless a bitch knows her place. know what im sayin?

picture this, crystal and henney on deck, me n you doing the grownup on the kitchen table, queenie bursts through bitchin at me cuz its friday, i calm the bitch down and just start clappin you both. know what im sayin?

dont worry shawty ill make it happen

know what im sayin


----------



## TG123

@RearDeltsBrah for mod


----------



## dipdabs

Has the moron been banned yet?


----------



## TG123

dipdabs said:


> Has the moron been banned yet?


no i'm still here


----------



## RearDeltsBrah

dipdabs said:


> Has the moron been banned yet?


you wanna throw down brah?


----------



## jake87

is this bredas account for when hes p1ssed


----------



## WillOdling

RearDeltsBrah said:


> you wanna throw down brah?


You are a grade A tit, brah


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> Has the moron been banned yet?





RearDeltsBrah said:


> you wanna throw down brah?


 :lol:


----------



## Milky

RearDeltsBrah said:


> you wanna throw down brah?


Yeah l do !!

:thumbup1:


----------



## dipdabs

RearDeltsBrah said:


> you wanna throw down brah?


Yeh innit blud u come slap dem cheeks o mine bredwin


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

I hope he don't get banned we all need a pet clown plus he cracks me up


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish

dipdabs said:


> Yeh innit blud u come slap dem cheeks o mine bredwin


Oi young lady don't know what they say in Wales but its bredrin lol


----------



## WillOdling

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I hope he don't get banned we all need a pet clown plus he cracks me up


Too late, heeeeeeeees outttta heeeerrrre!!!


----------



## RascaL18

ehh why did i just get banned of my other account?? i was only playing......


----------



## dipdabs

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Oi young lady don't know what they say in Wales but its bredrin lol


My bad bloodclot


----------



## jake87

ill be honest i was just about to rep him


----------



## RascaL18

jake87 said:


> ill be honest i was just about to rep him


i just clicked on and seen something about some shawtys gettin clapped and come henny and 'crystal' gettin poured n some other gansgter rap!


----------



## Queenie

Nooo can we keep him? I think he's funny


----------



## Milky

RascaL18 said:


> ehh why did i just get banned of my other account?? i was only playing......


Multiple account are not allowed and carry a ban so best ban you too then.


----------



## TG123

WillOdling said:


> Too late, heeeeeeeees outttta heeeerrrre!!!


:sad:


----------



## Ashcrapper

gutted, wanted to speak to Snoop Dogg before he got banned :sad:


----------



## jake87

DeltsBrah said:


> don't worry ill always be here shawty.
> 
> know what im sayin


hahaha


----------



## eezy1

DeltsBrah said:


> don't worry ill always be here shawty.
> 
> know what im sayin


lmfao


----------



## PaulB

Busy night for you @Milky pmsl


----------



## Queenie

Nooo  I'm sad now


----------



## Guest

Hello, and welcome to the best damn forum for fitness/bodybuilding/nutrition on the planet 

Make yourself at home , you'll love it here 

EDIT : I just read the rest of the thread. Instead of saying, I am now saying please don't go, we are not all related to goats like reardelts !


----------



## Smitch

RearDeltsBrah said:


> Hey shawty. lemme holla at you right quick ya know what im sayin. checkin you out over there you lookin kinda good, ya know what im sayin. so i was wondering ya know how about you and me go back to the place, get comfortable, probably sip on some of this henney, you know what im sayin, and after that, you know what im... sayin, we can do the grownup and you can let me clap on dem cheeks, ya hear me?


I haven't got a fvcking clue what this pr**k is saying.


----------



## LuLuJJ

That was a fun night time read.. Damn theres some gangsters on this forum!! LOL

Welcome girl.. believe it or not you havent seen the best these guys have got yet! haha


----------



## Ashcrapper

Smitch said:


> I haven't got a fvcking clue what this pr**k is saying.


I roughly translated it as "Hello there, I have perused your avatar and must say that you are indeed a fine specimen. How about we engage in some courting and perhaps have a coffee at my house where you could recline on my sofa, drink some liqour and then maybe have a little rumpy pumpy"


----------



## Smitch

Ashcrapper said:


> I roughly translated it as "Hello there, I have perused your avatar and must say that you are indeed a fine specimen. How about we engage in some courting and perhaps have a coffee at my house where you could recline on my sofa, drink some liqour and then maybe have a little rumpy pumpy"


Did you download a hood speak translator?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Smitch said:


> Did you download a hood speak translator?


no made it up as I went along


----------



## RascaL18

Milky said:


> Multiple account are not allowed and carry a ban so best ban you too then.


 :blink: wasnt me, im not that illiterate!


----------



## ducky699

welcome to the forum  hope to see you around


----------



## Huntingground

dipdabs said:


> Never heard beanie! Shawty I've generally heard come from little Chavs that think they're hard...


K, they will be actually calling you "Shorty" as you are so small


----------



## dipdabs

Huntingground said:


> K, they will be actually calling you "Shorty" as you are so small


They will get abuse if they do lol


----------



## alinshop

Welcome.


----------



## Bigmantraps

mmmm Maybe i should have introduced myself on here instead :lol:


----------



## mrproc

welcome


----------



## TG123

Did Jo ever come back again?


----------



## fatboysliming

Hello Trouble glad D managed to get you on to hear he signed me up to lol :laugh:


----------



## MunchieBites

Hello! New and female myself! Good luck with your goals!


----------

